# Rss



## rupton (Jun 28, 2005)

Has anyone thought about creating an RSS feed out of the forum threads?  Even though a user wouldn't be able to directly respond to them I think it would make some of the threads easier to read.  Apologies if this already exists, I couldn't find it.  I admit that I am pretty blind though 

thnx,

~RU


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2005)

See http://rustaz.net and http://kenpotalk.com for RSS feeds from MT in action. 

I'm working on putting a list together so others can hook in.


----------



## rupton (Jun 28, 2005)

Thnx


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 29, 2005)

ok, I've made 1 of the feeds live.  If you're using Firefox, you should be able to access it through the live-bookmark icon (bottom right of screen)

I'll work on the others soon.


----------



## rupton (Jun 29, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> ok, I've made 1 of the feeds live. If you're using Firefox, you should be able to access it through the live-bookmark icon (bottom right of screen)
> 
> I'll work on the others soon.


Cool, thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 29, 2005)

Heres a few.  I'll add more when I have more time.

  Latest Active Topics at MartialTalk - RSS Feed
http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS

  RSS- MartialTalk NewsRoom
http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=123

  RSS- MartialTalk  Kenpo / Kempo - General
http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=10

  RSS- MartialTalk Kenpo / Kempo - Technical Discussion
http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=73

  RSS- MartialTalk Kenpo - (EPAK) Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate Systems 
http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=99

  RSS- MartialTalk Filipino Martial Arts Discussion
http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=7

  RSS- MartialTalk Modern Arnis Discussion
http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=32

  RSS- MartialTalk Japanese Martial Arts Discussion
http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=53

  RSS- MartialTalk Aikido Discussion
http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=3

  RSS- MartialTalk Jujutsu / Judo Discussion
http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=6

  RSS- MartialTalk Karate Discussion
http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=8


----------



## rupton (Jun 29, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Heres a few. I'll add more when I have more time.


You sir, are tha man


----------

